
Seattle tops Boston as North America's No. 2 tech spot  - peter123
http://www.techflash.com/Seattle_moves_ahead_of_Boston_to_claim_nations_No_2_tech__46847702.html
======
delano
The full data that the article refers to is here:
<http://www.milkeninstitute.org/nahightech/nahightech.taf>

------
LogicHoleFlaw
I moved to Seattle (well, Redmond) two weeks ago. What resources should I be
hitting up to get involved in the startup scene?

~~~
jimfl
You might try out Lunch 2.0. <http://www.seattlelunch20.com/>, or the Seattle
DORKBOT scene <http://dorkbot.org/dorkbotsea/>

~~~
timr
Dorkbot isn't super useful for startups, but it's great if you just want to
meet a bunch of interesting nerds.

If you want startups, join the Seattle Tech Startups mailing list (Google it),
and you'll have more than enough events and information. There's a monthly
meeting, a weekly breakfast, pub crawls, and tons more.

------
michaelawill
An amazing company called QL2 is based out of Seattle. It's not a startup
though.

